# An amazing IBS cure!



## Livinginawe (Jun 23, 2018)

I feel I need to tell my story:

I am a 68 year old male who had suffered with IBS symptoms for as long as I can remember. My symptoms included bloating and frequent, often smelly flatulence, and some abdominal discomfort. My stools were very soft, almost diarrhea type. I didn't seek medical treatment because I always assumed that my problems were from being a vegetarian with a very high-fiber diet, and the fact I suffer somewhat from non-specific anxiety.

Everything changed when I visited Thailand in January this year (2018). I was so afraid of getting traveler's diarrhea while there and was very conscious of the "Boil it, cook it, peel it, or forget it" advice...but I saw a container of fresh mulberries in a store and figured they would be OK because they are from a tree and not on the ground. I was wrong and the next day, during my son's wedding, I had a bad bout of diarrhea.

But that diarrhea was the best thing that ever happened, as after that day *all my IBS symptoms ended*. It has been five months now and everything is still perfect...no bloating or flatulence (well from ~50 times per day, to ~10), no abdominal discomfort, and my stools are poster perfect firm.

I had tried all kinds of changes to my diet (except eating meat), and tried numerous supplements. Yogurt, sauerkraut, kimchi, flax seed, even natto, didn't help and in some cases made it worse.

Now I am not suggesting to go to Thailand, but I am convinced that my problems were from not having the right gut flora. I saw one online treatment clinic that appeared to recognize the gut flora as the main culprit and recognized certain beneficial and harmful bacteria and offered treatment of the gut flora in various ways. They even claim they can test your intestinal gas to determine your gut flora.

I am hoping my cure is permanent. But I am so afraid of losing the bacteria or whatever and really don't want to have to fly black to Thailand (love the country but the 27 hour flight is a killer)...Anybody heard of a "feces bank" or some method to preserve your gut flora? One thing is certain...Unless I am truly dying I will not take another antibiotic.


----------

